# MILOCK -does anyone use it?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im trying out a 3rd party lockscreen from the market. Its basically the miui lockscreen but with tons of themes. I LOVE the sg2 theme. Anyways does anyone else use it? If so whats your thoughts and battery life like with it?

Ive always said ive love to have the sg2 and samsung lockscreens ported to cm7.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I tried it but I didn't like it. You can't set default background with it so no live wallpapers. Its a little slow to sometimes and I didn't use it long enough to see if it drained the battery. The alternative lockscreen I have liked the most is go locker.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

You can set your own static wallpapers now. But the incoming lockscreen is still the cm7 default.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I might have to try it again.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

In my opinion the unlock options provided with CM7 are plenty fine. I used to use go locker but I didn't really like it.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

If i could get incall themed id be super happy.


----------

